# Over paintable stone chip?



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Any one know of an over-paintable stone chip paint or material. I can find lots of the waxoil types that are waxy, but have drawn a blank on over-paintable products?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Hammerite Stone Chip Shield is a thick black stone chip paint that's overpaintable: http://www.diytools.co.uk/diy/Main/sp-44-1876-113977-hammerite-stonechip-shield-black-schutz-1l.asp

Also available in Halfords in either the litre as above or a 600ml aerosol. I've used this in the past it's pretty good stuff essentially just a satin finish flexible paint that you can top coat. I think it also comes in white and grey.

Another is Upol Gravitex http://www.qpaints.co.uk/upol-grey-gravitex-1l.html A lot of people rate this stuff but I've no personal experience of it, so not sure if it's overpaintable.

A third option if you really need to replicate the original 'rubbery' and highly stippled finish that you get from the factory is the 3M sealer in a bag, but you'll need a compressor and gun to apply it - and it's mega bucks expensive if you need to do the entire floorpan. A lot of the Ford restorers and concours boys use this stuff, but I've no link to hand. Will try and find you one though.

Found one: have a read at this: http://passionford.com/forum/concours-delegance/215949-underside-restoration.html


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Cheers Viper, The the Gravi-tex looks ideal for a little patch. Reading the spec looks like it's fine for overpainting. Good find..


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

No probs :thumb: Yes the Gravitex is overpaintable.


----------

